# Website Update...



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Just uploaded some new wheels onto our website... available in Bronze or Silver in 18x9 ET15 offset, Set of 4, £750+VAT.

Call Mark or Scott for more information or to place an order...


----------

